# My outlook on IBS



## marredon (Nov 3, 2002)

I don't consider myself weak. I prefer idealogic. I, like all of us, have to take a stand on how we treat our illness and how we will allow it to affect our lives. Here are some of the ways IBS (D by the way) affects me.If I eat this new item what will happen?No, not traffic. I have to get to ___. I'm safe at ___.When I go out, the first thing that I do is search for the the closest bathroom or 'escape route' just in case.Is that pain in my gut 'the real deal' or false alarm?Will I have a normal BM today?Now, I can only eat the same things every day because they have a 'sure track record'.I don't like to be away from the house too long.I can pig out at home because I have 'home field advanage'.I really don't want to be in mixed company._________________________________________________This is how I can feel at times and it causes anxiety which only aggravates the situation. In reality, by keeping a daily diary of events, IBS for me is more like this (thinking positively).I have my good days and bad days. Usually 2 bad per week (cramps etc daily). The odds are in my favor. I have learned which cramps are the real deal or not. Don't get upset with every gurgle.I have changed my diet for the better (low fat, no greasies). I am losing a few pounds!I have informed my close friends, family and co-workers of my situation (so they will stop asking me to go Mexican for lunch).I have made peace with myself that this is a sometimes debilitating medical condition for some people and if I have to 'go' I will 'go' anywhere at anytime (trust me on this). I don't care what anyone else thinks. Life happens, and for me right now, this is a part of it.I still don't pass gas as bad as the dog.Don't feel sorry for yourself. There are alot of other people just like you (right here) who, in spirit, are with you._________________________________________________If there is anyone else out there feeling this way it will get better.Thanks alot everyone. Nothing like a little self affirmation (I look good, I feel good, and darned it, people like me). Good Luck to you.


----------

